# Ford Focus RS: Gleammachine Detailing-The Professional Car Detailer of Essex.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Apologies for the lack of in depth write-up on this one, but it's been a very busy December and time constraints haven't allowed the many pictures it takes during the process.

This will be my 6th Focus RS in the extremely popular "Nitrous Blue" since they launched.

The brief was to provide the absolute best possible protection package available, so the vehicle was prepped and received a comprehensive front end PPF install using Suntek self healing film.

The ceramic coating of choice is what we believe to be the hardest, and best performing on the market, Siramik Glasscoat APT "Advanced Protection Technology" with Diamas Professionali added to the mix to highlight the incredible flake from this particular colour.





The detail (excluding film install) was carried out over the course of 4 days and received a single stage machine polish, with some localised areas requiring defect removal.
Diamas Professionali coating was applied first and left to cure for 18 hours, before applying the 2 part Heat Resistant & Hydrophic coatings (APT) to the paintwork, alloys, plastic trim and exhaust tips.

*Results.*






















Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated & finally "Merry Christmas".


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

That's looks really very good - love the colour


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Absolutely stunning work! Colour is great and is the best ive seen it look!

Although (not your fault) the foam pad on the rear number plate not being straight would kill my OCD haha.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yet again Rob, top work and probably the glosses RS that I've seen on here:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

HoLee Sh1t boy, thats epic, another great job!


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

awesome job


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Stunning work mate


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a superb result.


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

Such a nice job on such a beautiful car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> That's looks really very good - love the colour





BTS said:


> Absolutely stunning work! Colour is great and is the best ive seen it look!
> 
> Although (not your fault) the foam pad on the rear number plate not being straight would kill my OCD haha.


Didn't notice that, wow its a bit wonky 



chongo said:


> Yet again Rob, top work and probably the glosses RS that I've seen on here:thumb:





ALANSHR said:


> HoLee Sh1t boy, thats epic, another great job!





muchoado said:


> awesome job





Gus82 said:


> Stunning work mate





Bill58 said:


> That's a superb result.





SimTaylor said:


> Such a nice job on such a beautiful car.





tonyy said:


> Very nice:thumb:


Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a great job


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely finish Rob as always.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks superb!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

That looks stunning, love the colour. Great work


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lovely looking car and great work as always Rob


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

bazz said:


> wow what a great job





unique detail said:


> Lovely finish Rob as always.





Big Bru said:


> Looks superb!





Jack said:


> That looks stunning, love the colour. Great work





stangalang said:


> Lovely looking car and great work as always Rob


Thanks chaps, Merry Christmas :thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Love this colour, top work Rob


----------

